# Hydraulic Disc Brake questions



## Chess (21 Apr 2017)

Hi all.
Wanting to upgrade my pads (worn already) and am looking for advice and links/recommendations from you more experienced fellows.

Also can anyone advise me on the correct "Bedding in" procedure as I've heard of this but information seems varied and I'm not sure of the correct method.

The bike:- Carerra Vulcan E.
Brakes:- Hydraulic Disc. Brake Brand/model, not sure as they are not specifically noted in the specs/or handbook. Suspect they are lower end Tektro or Clark's, but theirs no label on them which I find unusual ? Anyone know what they are ?

Recommendations and links to the best pads would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance for the help, and hope you all have a good weekend.

Cheers.
Chess... .


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Apr 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/another-noisy-disc-brake-thread.200324/


----------



## Chess (21 Apr 2017)

Hi Yellow Saddle.
Thanks for that link. An excellent comprehensive thread.
Still not sure which replacement pads to get for improved performance. What do you recommend ?
If it helps, here's a PIC of my existing ones, they measure 32x16mm.
Cheers.


----------



## Klassikbike (27 Apr 2017)

One of the following 4 from Shimano should fit:
G04Ti (Metal)
G04S (Metal)
G02A (Resin)
G02S (Resin)

In general Metal:
Can be noisier when wet, more durable, strong braking performance when hot

Resin: 
Stronger more aggressive bite, less durable, less noisy when wet.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Apr 2017)

Chess said:


> Hi Yellow Saddle.
> Thanks for that link. An excellent comprehensive thread.
> Still not sure which replacement pads to get for improved performance. What do you recommend ?
> If it helps, here's a PIC of my existing ones, they measure 32x16mm.
> ...



Sorry Chess, I overlooked this post of yours for some reason. Klassikbike posted examples of Shimano pads that will fit. However, I can't answer your questions. I need to know what discs you have and what sort of performance are you expecting to improve? I.e. what sort of riding are you doing and how does present performance lack?


----------

